# Is my dog allergic to peanut butter?



## rs09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought a can of Kong Stuff'n (peanut butter flavored. Value Size-it was on sale..) I got the idea somewhere in this forum about squirting a little of it into the compartments of an ice tray filled with water and then freezing the concoctions overnight. Anyway, I had done this with a liver-flavored Kong Stuff'n, without any adverse results. But when I first gave my puppy an ice cube with the PB Kong Stuff'n a few days ago, I later found the little strip of Stuff'n in a little puddle of water on the floor. Today, when I gave him another PB ice cube, and returned home three hours later, I didn't find any Stuff'n on the floor, but I did find a tiny drop of water outside his crate. (he was in his crate when I gave him the ice cube). Then he seemed listless for a couple of hours. He actually went back to sleep after seeing me return home. He'd never done that. How do I know if my puppy is allergic to peanut butter? Should I keep experimenting? Should I throw out the can of PB Kong and stick with liver flavored in the future? Can a vet tell me without doing a lot of expensive tests?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the Kong stuffing has tons of other stuff stuck in it.. He could be reacting to something else in it.. to be sure you could always give him real peanut butter  I don't think they can have terrible peanut reactions like people can though, I'm not sure so don't quote it.


Yes.. Is it the peanut butter paste your using? These are the ingredients:
Whey, soybean oil, water, milk, dextrose, maltoddextrin, modified corn starch, sodium phosphate, salt, carrageenan, guar gum, natural and artificial flavors, lactic acid, caramel color, annatto extract, cheese cultures, rennet. 

No peanut in there at all


----------

